# Feeding A T, A Lizard?



## JayMoney (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi There, I'm fairly new to this amazing hobby, and started myself
with a Female Brachypelma Emilia (Mexican Red Leg).

I found a baby lizard in my room, I caught it, and thought,
If I could feed it to her. Is it a good idea, or a bad Idea?

Let me know what you guys/gals think! :?


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 17, 2010)

JayMoney said:


> Hi There, I'm fairly new to this amazing hobby, and started myself
> with a Female Brachypelma Emilia (Mexican Red Leg).
> 
> I found a baby lizard in my room, I caught it, and thought,
> ...


Feeding vertebrate prey, while not a crime, is looked down upon by many here and abroad.  The question is do you have anything else to feed such as crickets, roaches or others?  That is a better solution.

Vertebrate prey also can cause damage to the spider that can be prevented which is another reason not to.  Damage could be both physical or chemical in that you cannot tell what potential, harmful chemicals and/or pesticides the vertebrate may have consumed.   Of course "store" or "shop" bought prey limits the chemical potential.

Cleanup also is a usually a pretty big mess and can lead, if not contained and cleaned, vermin such as mites and other nasties you don't want in your enclosure.

Again, while not a crime and it's been done before, it's just not wise and is heavily debated here.


----------



## JayMoney (Oct 17, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Feeding vertebrate prey, while not a crime, is looked down upon by many here and abroad.  The question is do you have anything else to feed such as crickets, roaches or others?  That is a better solution.
> 
> Vertebrate prey also can cause damage to the spider that can be prevented which is another reason not to.  Damage could be both physical or chemical in that you cannot tell what potential, harmful chemicals and/or pesticides the vertebrate may have consumed.   Of course "store" or "shop" bought prey limits the chemical potential.
> 
> ...


Ohh, Good to know. I DO have crickets, and some Blaberus Discoidalis roaches, but this little thing happened to be crawling in my room at the wrong
time, and I didn't want to feed it to her, if it would cause her harm. She's only 2.5 years old. So she's not that big.


----------



## KnightinGale (Oct 17, 2010)

A general rule of thumb for prey size if you are ever considering anything else you are unsure of, is half the body length of your tarantula. There may be an occasional exception like a mealworm or something that is long and skinny. 
  As far as your little lizard friend there, I agree with everything the previous poster said and will add that the chemical cautions go for any wildcaught prey as well. As fun as it would be to go in the yard and grab all sorts of different critters for your T, you never know what those guys have been eating. Lots of people spray their lawns and gardens with pesticides etc. They can build up in the prey creature from its food and give your spider a nasty dose. 
  I suppose you could always keep the lizard.  (I wish there were random house lizards up here!)


----------



## khil (Oct 17, 2010)

they eat small vertebrates in the wild all the time go ahead
ppl feed them snakes on this forum sometimes even

just not TOO much cuz of Ca build up


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 17, 2010)

khil said:


> they eat small vertebrates in the wild all the time go ahead
> ppl feed them snakes on this forum sometimes even
> 
> just not TOO much cuz of Ca build up


Do not go ahead. For one it is wild caught prey. And please show me where someone fed one a snake.


----------



## Sutekh (Oct 18, 2010)

As others have noted: wild caught prey is considered by most a no-no due to possible pesticides. But also a potential problem would be any parasites the wild caught prey might be carrying (internally or externally). Just not worth the risk when captive bred prey is easy to come by.


----------



## JayMoney (Oct 18, 2010)

KnightinGale said:


> you never know what those guys have been eating. Lots of people spray their lawns and gardens with pesticides etc. They can build up in the prey creature from its food and give your spider a nasty dose.
> I suppose you could always keep the lizard.  (I wish there were random house lizards up here!)


Very good point you have there. I'm not sure if it's really been eating anything crazy, cause the baby lizard isn't any bigger than a Pen cap. But any who, thanks for all the answers.. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## khil (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> And please show me where someone fed one a snake.


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=112587&highlight=feed+snakes+tarantula&page=2

;P


----------



## robc (Oct 18, 2010)

khil said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=112587&highlight=feed+snakes+tarantula&page=2
> 
> ;P


One difference though, that snaked was hatched out and raised by hime....and he is a VERY experienced keeper....the lizard in question is WC and could have eaten pesticide infected bugs or the lizard could be infected with pesticides..


----------



## Merfolk (Oct 18, 2010)

I buy anolis juveniles from a pet shop that sell me their ugly and malformed offsprings.
I know plenty of people who feed almost ONLY vertebrates to anything they have that is above 7" legspan; they feed once a month or so and are willing to clean. They just quit coming here... I often catch frogs myself and feed them to my blondi, Pokies etc..(my swamp dwellers love frogs and barely react to crickets) : of course, they are risks that you can diminish and I  have been lucky. The Ts I lost were actualy the valuable ones that I tried to feed with crickets and worm alone while the ones with which I was less "politically correct" still thrive (but the ones i lost were due to cold while I was on tour, nothing to do with feeding).

I have talked to many people (including famed authors), and all agree that Ts preys upon verts way more than debated...but most of them are cold blodded and small lizards are high on the list; it's the favorite meal of the large arboreals. The big mistake is to believe that they eat rodents frequently. What Ts are misadapted to eat is protein from a warm blooded herbivore. They simply encounter less of them in the wild and those take longer to digest. Anolis and frogs are gone in a matter of hours and only dry, relatively odorless remains are left. On the other hand, mice take wayyy longer to digest and are often left half eaten, which of course is unpleasant to pick up. When I am out of lizards, I feed mice, but nothing older than 21 days. Beyond this point, they indeed can harm the spider and since the fangs are more likely to miss vital organs, it is a slower death, unpleasant to see if you have any sensibility. 

I totaly dislike seing a mouse struggle while getting chewed, but the other feeders they sell here are wayyy too small for some of my Ts. In Europe, they can access large feeder insects, but those are forbidden in Canada. They are locusts and roaches that grow to an acceptable size, but it's a crime to have them here :?:wall:  I would gladly switch to those if I could....  I am even willing to grow goliath worms into moths for my Pokes!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 18, 2010)

Merfolk said:


> it's the favorite meal of the large arboreals.


Merfolk,

  No disrespect but how is this known?

  I'm not one to feed vertebrate prey, CB or WC, which is my decision and fully respect others such as yourself who wish to partake in doing so.  You won't hear a "your wrong for doing it" from me as that is your animal and your right to do so but again I ask how can you prove the above statement?

  Not saying your wrong or anything and I can honestly see in the wild a T coming across a plentiful array of various prey animals and being the opportunistic animals they are I'm quite sure vertebrate prey are consumed; however, in a captive scenario what and why do you feel is the rational for going out of your way (other than lack of feeders as you've explained) to do so?

  I understand the ability to keep, raise or culture various feeders in other lands but I'm sure there are other avenues other than vertebrates that could be used no?

  Just curious as to your thoughts and clarification of the above quote.

Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fran (Oct 18, 2010)

khil said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=112587&highlight=feed+snakes+tarantula&page=2
> 
> ;P


Theres no reason to feed them lizards, snakes , mice..etc.

Philth stated CLEARLY the snake was about to die, and that was done once.

Dont make it seem like he does that on a daily basis.

I dont know your background neither how long have you been in the  hobby, but saying that since they eat that in the wild you can feed them that in captivity shows very little experience with tarantulas.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 18, 2010)

Merfolk, I would like to know why you can't just feed the ones over 7" more than one cricket? Make up for lack of size, by giving it more. And larger spiders can take less food from what I've read. 2-3 crickets per week is fine so I can't understand why you feel it is necessary to provide it with more food :?


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Merfolk, I would like to know why you can't just feed the ones over 7" more than one cricket? Make up for lack of size, by giving it more. And larger spiders can take less food from what I've read. 2-3 crickets per week is fine so I can't understand why you feel it is necessary to provide it with more food :?


Chris,

  Good point and one I missed however I think the main reason is in other areas finding suitable feeders is a chore among itself.  I believe, from reading responses here,  our Canadian counterparts cannot have roaches due to laws or import restrictions and I believe in parts of Europe they are the same.

  I'm not 100% sure and I'll allow Merfolk reply to both your and my reply but I believe again it's the availability of larger feeders that is the problem but do agree give multiples of what you have instead of going other avenues such as vertebrate prey.

Cheers,


----------



## JimM (Oct 18, 2010)

robc said:


> One difference though, that snaked was hatched out and raised by hime....and he is a VERY experienced keeper....the lizard in question is WC and could have eaten pesticide infected bugs or the lizard could be infected with pesticides..


Yep...aside from that fact that it's really not a nice thing to do to the lizard, really the only valid reason to avoid this.
Larger T's get quite a bit of vertebrate prey in the wild.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Oct 19, 2010)

You can feed the T's small lizards. It's way out of hand the same stuff spoken when dealing with tarantula hobbyists. Many take their opinions and splash them off on others as if it's the #1 rule of thumb. I've had my T's over a month now and ALL of my adult ladies have feasted on small lizards more than once. They are alive, healthy, and active. If they were dying they'd be slow, lethargic, and huddled in corners or burrows. It's a fairytale. 

Tarantulas can eat whatever it is they experience in their natural habitat. It actually makes your tarantula far more active and loving of it's provided environment. Crickets are not the only thing on a tarantula's shopping menu as many hobbyists will hope you believe. If a praying mantis creeps by a tarantula burrow, it's going down. If a small lizard walks by, it's going down. Frog, small snake, etc. And the beat goes on. 

In domesticated areas, pesticides are the ONLY danger, because lizards tend to withstand them much longer than insects. However, NO ONE has proof of any small reptile ingesting insects that have been treated with pesticides and living for long periods. As well as simple logic to know, 97% of insects hit with pesticides will die almost ASAP. So a lizard ingesting a bunch of poisoned insects is an urban legend. It's the mites they can carry, or the pesticides on the lizard itself. 

If you're catching lizards or frogs near swamps or ponds, careful of mites. No one is spraying pesticides out there. If they are near or in your home, be leary of the pesticides. Otherwise, you're fine. Like I said, when dealing with these animals and reptiles, you still have to use your own better judgement, and NEVER take away who they are. 

Enjoy your T's


----------



## Draiman (Oct 19, 2010)

This may be worth a read (even though it's to do with frogs rather than lizards): http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=177690

The spider in question in that thread (a 7" adult female _Poecilotheria formosa_) is still going strong today, after one-and-a-half years on this frog diet, and had her fortnightly frog meal just yesterday. My other Asian arboreals, such as my Lampropelma, Cyriopagopus and Heteroscodra adult females, all get frogs as a regular part of their diet, along with crickets and superworms (_Zophobas morio_); and are all still doing well. I'm not trying to say this actually proves anything, but I thought I would share.

A lot of people here on AB go on and on about vertebrates and calcium consumption in theraphosids, but most of them have _never_ fed a vertebrate prey item to any of their spiders, and therefore have _never_ had the chance to see that 99% of the time, the resulting bolus comprises only the *undigested bones* of the animal, be it mouse or frog. Therefore, very little or no calcium is actually consumed by the spider, because calcium deposits in vertebrates are mainly concentrated within the skeleton.


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 19, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> In domesticated areas, pesticides are the ONLY danger, because lizards tend to withstand them much longer than insects. However, NO ONE has proof of any small reptile ingesting insects that have been treated with pesticides and living for long periods. As well as simple logic to know, 97% of insects hit with pesticides will die almost ASAP. So a lizard ingesting a bunch of poisoned insects is an urban legend. It's the mites they can carry, or the pesticides on the lizard itself.


Sources of this being an "urban legend"?

"Secondary Poisoning" can and does happen.


----------



## Merfolk (Oct 19, 2010)

External digestion helps deal with parasites, but not all the time. There is still a risk, but some diseases can also be carried by insect. And regular cunsumption of poison laced food item CAN lead to problems. Switching source is an option then...As for the love of lizards I talked about, well it came from personnal experience (my Ts are really mad about them), and many account as well. I have acquaintances who saw spider munch on lizards in the wild. Arboreal small lizards love to insert themselves in every nook and cranny, some of which were already occupied... 

I don't know why so many people absolutely want others to stick to crickets... I mean, some of my Ts don't even touch them anymore but will go ape when a mouse or a lizard is released in the enclosure. I am one of the morons who enjoy winessing an actual hunt rather than collecting crickets. If the prey is unconscious fast, I see nothing wrong. Witnessing predation is my guilty pleasure Mouhahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Oct 19, 2010)

Merfolk said:


> I don't know why so many people absolutely want others to stick to crickets... I mean, some of my Ts don't even touch them anymore but will go ape when a mouse or a lizard is released in the enclosure. I am one of the morons who enjoy winessing an actual hunt rather than collecting crickets. If the prey is unconscious fast, I see nothing wrong. Witnessing predation is my guilty pleasure Mouhahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


LMAO  It's also a joy to the tarantula to be able to hunt down it's prey as a natural act while in captivity. If everything comes in it's enclosure barely over an inch big, and this tarantula is 6 or 7 inch legspan, it's not going to be in a mimicked environment. I find it rather ridiculous to watch my 5.5" Rosea slap 3 crickets in her fangs, and I have to get as close as possible just to see if she has them. Yet she'll take down a small lizard for about an hour or two and I know she's loving it, and has had a good meal.

Also, T's that thrive near desert areas, or very dry habitats, are not going to be feeding on a cricket diet their entire lives, and may hardly ever come across them. There are tarantulas that feast on the some things people are afraid of, because they are using human emotion. Tarantulas don't need human emotion in the wild. They are fearless, and they stalk, and they are more feared than most small predators. 

People in this hobby tend to promote their own propaganda's rather than keeping it real and natural. I really love the guy saying his 7" tarantula only gets 3 crickets a week, because they eat less when they get bigger. Where do people get this nonsense? I buy all my larger T's from a Reptile Pet Store here in Florida, and they've gotten healthy molts from most their T's and they've told me (pinky mice) are a heavy dose in their diets. And that crickets are the side bar. This is from a store that uses wood chips for substrate as well. T's that live near water will feast on whatever creatures it can that also lives near water. 

People need to learn the T's habitat and what's in it rather than strictly compromising every tarantula's diet on crickets, or Superworms that aren't even native to that country or environment, simply because someone else is doing it.


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 19, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> ..


Nevermind...


----------



## Londoner (Oct 19, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> People need to learn the T's habitat and what's in it rather than strictly compromising every tarantula's diet on crickets, or Superworms that aren't even native to that country or environment, simply because someone else is doing it.


Actually no, they don't _need_ to learn what their T eats in the wild and feed accordingly. Many, many people successfully breed Ts that are fed exclusively crickets or roaches not native to the Ts natural habitat. I feed a mix of crickets and locusts to my Ts. I don't feed vertebrate prey, but I don't have a problem if others do.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 19, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> LMAO  It's also a joy to the tarantula to be able to hunt down it's prey as a natural act while in captivity. If everything comes in it's enclosure barely over an inch big, and this tarantula is 6 or 7 inch legspan, it's not going to be in a mimicked environment. I find it rather ridiculous to watch my 5.5" Rosea slap 3 crickets in her fangs, and I have to get as close as possible just to see if she has them. Yet she'll take down a small lizard for about an hour or two and I know she's loving it, and has had a good meal.
> 
> Also, T's that thrive near desert areas, or very dry habitats, are not going to be feeding on a cricket diet their entire lives, and may hardly ever come across them. There are tarantulas that feast on the some things people are afraid of, because they are using human emotion. Tarantulas don't need human emotion in the wild. They are fearless, and they stalk, and they are more feared than most small predators.
> 
> ...


:wall: Some people never learn


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 19, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> I really love the guy saying his 7" tarantula only gets 3 crickets a week, because they eat less when they get bigger. Where do people get this nonsense?


Nonsense? Just look one quote below



DawgPoundSound said:


> I buy all my larger T's from a Reptile Pet Store here in Florida, and they've gotten healthy molts from most their T's and they've told me (pinky mice) are a heavy dose in their diets. And that crickets are the side bar. *This is from a store that uses wood chips for substrate as well.*



Hmm..... I guess they know what they're doing  

But we all see where you get your nonsense from :wall:


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Oct 19, 2010)

Londoner said:


> Actually no, they don't _need_ to learn what their T eats in the wild and feed accordingly. Many, many people successfully breed Ts that are fed exclusively crickets or roaches not native to the Ts natural habitat. I feed a mix of crickets and locusts to my Ts. I don't feed vertebrate prey, but I don't have a problem if others do.


I didn't say they have to feed them, what I said is the false propaganda of only feeding them 3 crickets a week, or strict cricket and worm diets is not true. If I came across grasshoppers, locusts or whatever else I'll add that in as well. The needing to learn their habitat statement was for those pushing that opinionated doctrine on others, that's all. I don't feed my T's small mice but others do, and I have no problem with it, if the tarantula doesn't.


----------



## Merfolk (Oct 20, 2010)

Still, I wish I could access large and clean feeder insects like the big roaches and locusts they have in Europe. Feeding mice is not necessarely something that i always like to do.


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 20, 2010)

Merfolk,
The very large P. ornata I got from you is thriving. After a couple weeks of having her I noticed she wasnt interested in crickets and started to be less visible and more hiding. I then read a post you made a few months ago about the the types of feeders you had been feeding it. ie frogs etc. I then went to a couple lps until I found an anole that wasn't $20. I have never seen any spider go frigging crazy over a prey item like that P. ornata did on the lizard. She will eat crickets now but I have been diligent on making sure she (and others) have larger prey given to them every once in awhile. I see no problem with it done in moderation. Only problem is I like lizards so it's abit hard to do. These spiders from India/Sri Lanka etc. have many lizards to eat in their native countries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reptiles_of_South_Asia
http://members.rediff.com/cool_sinha/sinha/reptiles.htm


----------



## Pociemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Merfolk said:


> Still, I wish I could access large and clean feeder insects like the big roaches and locusts they have in Europe. Feeding mice is not necessarely something that i always like to do.


Well i am from europe, and i sometimes give my poecolotheria and haplopelmas the big roaches such as Blaberus cranifer, and they do give a good alternative to vertabrates as far as hunting goes and the crunch big time when they eat them;-)


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Oct 20, 2010)

Still don't have quite the nerve to deal with roaches. I despise house and German roaches. So breeding larger ones I haven't grasped yet, but it seems the way to go when you start to build up your tarantula archive.


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Oct 20, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> I didn't say they have to feed them, what I said is the false propaganda of only feeding them 3 crickets a week, or strict cricket and worm diets is not true. If I came across grasshoppers, locusts or whatever else I'll add that in as well. The needing to learn their habitat statement was for those pushing that opinionated doctrine on others, that's all. I don't feed my T's small mice but others do, and I have no problem with it, if the tarantula doesn't.



It's not about their natural habitats or their diets that most people are trying to attain. To an extent yes- we need to know about their natural habitats to keep them ALIVE..Especially those of us who keep them at higher temps and not at room temp. 

The 3 cricket rule isnt meant to starve our T's. Most T's in the wild will experience a famine or two in it's lifetime...but its more or less meant for expanding their life cycle. If you powerfeed a spyderling- It will grow faster. If you powerfeed an adult T- it will essentially age quicker and wont live as long as we know they can.


----------



## JayMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

Seriously? All of this Chatter over a Baby Lizard?

I ended up not feeding it to her, because she showed no
interest in it. Plus, it tried jumping on her back, lol, she got scared and
ran under her hide.. So I just took it out, and set him free.

Me + Her <33


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Oct 21, 2010)

Somebody had the nerve To tell me that A T and My bearded dragon puff could live In the same enclosure. (ahahahha!?) I just wanted to punch them in the face in the nicest way possible, that's obsurd.

What about a small lizard, maybee a salamander?


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Oct 21, 2010)

LMAO such a small T. It's practically still a baby. Lizard spooked it out trying to hitch a piggyback ride. Yea wait till your T gets around 4"+ and baby lizards won't be catching piggyback rides anymore.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 21, 2010)

Once again, feeding a lizard to a T is not recommended.


----------



## rbailey1010 (Oct 21, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> LMAO  It's also a joy to the tarantula to be able to hunt down it's prey as a natural act while in captivity. If everything comes in it's enclosure barely over an inch big, and this tarantula is 6 or 7 inch legspan, it's not going to be in a mimicked environment. I find it rather ridiculous to watch my 5.5" Rosea slap 3 crickets in her fangs, and I have to get as close as possible just to see if she has them. Yet she'll take down a small lizard for about an hour or two and I know she's loving it, and has had a good meal.
> 
> Also, T's that thrive near desert areas, or very dry habitats, are not going to be feeding on a cricket diet their entire lives, and may hardly ever come across them. There are tarantulas that feast on the some things people are afraid of, because they are using human emotion. Tarantulas don't need human emotion in the wild. They are fearless, and they stalk, and they are more feared than most small predators.
> 
> ...


For someone who was posting about having a split tank and watching one tarantula eat another due to negligence, you sure have learned a lot in the past few weeks.....maybe you should write the next book so we all can read it and become experts!


----------



## JimM (Oct 21, 2010)

JayMoney said:


> Seriously? All of this Chatter over a Baby Lizard?
> 
> I ended up not feeding it to her, because she showed no
> interest in it. Plus, it tried jumping on her back, lol, she got scared and
> ran under her hide.. So I just took it out, and set him free.


As a reptile fan (especially lizards) I take offense of behalf of the baby lizard.
For Shame!!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 21, 2010)

JayMoney said:


> Seriously? All of this Chatter over a Baby Lizard?
> 
> I ended up not feeding it to her, because she showed no
> interest in it. Plus, it tried jumping on her back, lol, she got scared and
> ran under her hide.. So I just took it out, and set him free.



No, you did feed it to her, it doesn't matter if it took it or not, you were feeding it, but it didn't eat. Even though you were advised not to, which is completely irresponsible on your part.


----------



## DawgPoundSound (Oct 21, 2010)

rbailey1010 said:


> For someone who was posting about having a split tank and watching one tarantula eat another due to negligence, you sure have learned a lot in the past few weeks.....maybe you should write the next book so we all can read it and become experts!


Do you get paid to be a troll? I'd love to meet some of you off this Forum. It's called common sense. And yes I'd do the split tank again. I see I didn't do well putting most of you waste of times on ignore. I thought I got all of you. Thank for speaking up.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 21, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> Do you get paid to be a troll? I'd love to meet some of you off this Forum. It's called common sense. And yes I'd do the split tank again. I see I didn't do well putting most of you waste of times on ignore. I thought I got all of you. Thank for speaking up.


Arachnoboards say hello to your new Batgirl.......................

DAWGPOUNDSOUND!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JayMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> No, you did feed it to her, it doesn't matter if it took it or not, you were feeding it, but it didn't eat. Even though you were advised not to, which is completely irresponsible on your part.


LOL!! Of course I tried feeding it to her.
I left the lizard in there for 3 minutes after it scared her..
I simply could've left it in there over night, just to find it in shreds
because she is very territorial of her hide.. 
Don't tell me I'm irresponsible just because a few people tell me to feed it,
and others tell me not to.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 21, 2010)

JayMoney said:


> LOL!! Of course I tried feeding it to her.
> I left the lizard in there for 3 minutes after it scared her..
> I simply could've left it in there over night, just to find it in shreds
> because she is very territorial of her hide..
> ...


No, I could care less if others told you to, it was wild caught, you had no idea what it could've gotten into that could harm your T. Feeding a T something that is wild caught is complete irresponsibility. I won't go into the whole vertebrate aspect, but just the fact that it was wild caught is enough. What if that lizard had come into contact with pesticides or other chemicals? Well you couldn't possibly know, therefore you put your T at risk when you attempted to feed it to it. That's irresponsibility.


----------



## rbailey1010 (Oct 21, 2010)

DawgPoundSound said:


> Do you get paid to be a troll? I'd love to meet some of you off this Forum. It's called common sense. And yes I'd do the split tank again. I see I didn't do well putting most of you waste of times on ignore. I thought I got all of you. Thank for speaking up.


You can put me on ignore....it wont cure your ignorance.......Trust me, you are doing me a favor by doing so anyways so Thank you!

You have done nothing but caused problems on this board and cannot take advice from knowledgeable folks who were wanting to help yet you want to give advice that's void of any value......

Any you wonder why Chris gives you hell all the time, I right there with him!


----------



## JayMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> No, I could care less if others told you to, it was wild caught, you had no idea what it could've gotten into that could harm your T. Feeding a T something that is wild caught is complete irresponsibility. I won't go into the whole vertebrate aspect, but just the fact that it was wild caught is enough. What if that lizard had come into contact with pesticides or other chemicals? Well you couldn't possibly know, therefore you put your T at risk when you attempted to feed it to it. That's irresponsibility.


I find argumentation over the internet rather Pathetic, and not to mention Childish. Have a great day/night.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 21, 2010)

JayMoney said:


> I find argumentation over the internet rather Pathetic, and not to mention Childish. Have a great day/night.


Sigh... what a way to have complete disregard for your T. If you are gonna ask something then you need to take the advice given. I am more concerned with the safety of your T, then your feelings. I was not trying to argue, but I find anyone who doesn't properly care for their T and won't listen to advice to be childish and pathetic. And yes I will have a great night. Thanks


----------



## JayMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Sigh... what a way to have complete disregard for your T. If you are gonna ask something then you need to take the advice given. I am more concerned with the safety of your T, then your feelings. I was not trying to argue, but I find anyone who doesn't properly care for their T and won't listen to advice to be childish and pathetic. And yes I will have a great night. Thanks


...I did take the advice given, but you don't need to keep poking at me,
and insulting me. This is the GREAT OL welcome to Arachnoboards to me I guess. booo.


----------



## Vinnyg253 (Oct 21, 2010)

Not an expert by anymeans, but I have seen noteable keepers feed thier T's mice and other verts for the shere purpose of powerfeeding.  I some instances I have herd of this being done priror to mating to give the male a better chance of not being eaten.  Of course I am sure this is done with store bought or captive bred prey items.  Jay I would take the advise if nothing else from these fellow keepers as a good guide of what to do, but in the end it is your pet and your decision.  Most of these people who blast you I am sure mean well enough, they are simply worried about the animals they love as much as I am sure you do.  I'd keep to roaches or Crickets in your place.  Either way, not going to blast you for what you do with your pet as long as its not intentially harmful, like "Hey how do I pull the legs off my T for fun" then I'd have say something, but what your are doing/did is innocent enough, ill advised but I see no wrongdoing on your part.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 21, 2010)

JayMoney said:


> ...I did take the advice given, but you don't need to keep poking at me,
> and insulting me. This is the GREAT OL welcome to Arachnoboards to me I guess. booo.


Well let's just leave it at this. Please think of your Ts safety though. I'll quit poking at you now and give you a proper welcome:

:worship::clap:WELCOME TO ARACHNOBOARDS!:clap::worship:


----------



## JayMoney (Oct 22, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Well let's just leave it at this. Please think of your Ts safety though. I'll quit poking at you now and give you a proper welcome:
> 
> :worship::clap:WELCOME TO ARACHNOBOARDS!:clap::worship:


Her safety is my first priority, She's my BABY, and my only pet. I will make sure to take more precaution next time. And thank you very much.


----------

